# Lily's injured leg



## Dragon (Feb 26, 2018)

Lily has had an injured leg for quite a while now, she doesn't put any weight on it. I can't get her to a vet because my parents want to find another way instead of using money. I can't tell what part of the leg is injured but my dad says it's the heel. Any suggestions? Post below if you do.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

She really needs to see an Avian vet. People on here do not have medical training and can only guess as to what the problem is. Part of owning a budgie is accepting that there will inevitably be veterinary expenses and being willing to pay for them. Hopefully you can convince your parents to take her to a vet. Once she has been seen by a vet and has hopefully healed, if your parents are unwilling to pay for future vet trips and you have no way of paying for them yourself then it may be in your birds best interest to rehome her.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good post above by iHeartPieds. I wholeheartedly agree. Spot on post :thumbsup:.

You can try explaining to your parents that this bird is an intelligent, feeling, living, breathing creature. Not low life forms. Therefore, deserves as much to be taken to the vet when injured as any other pet animal would. Just because Budgies don't have a high price tags doesn't mean they don't deserve to be cared for. It is human caretakers complete responsibility to make sure each animal we bring into our home is provided for in a way that makes them as healthy and happy as possible in captivity.

I do hope your parents understand this. Tell them you've talked with experienced adults, and this is what we truly believe.

You can take a pic of the foot if you can, and post it. If it's a fairly common condition such as Bumble Foot for example, like pressure sores on the bottom of foot, we can most likely identify it and what to do as a last-ditch effort, but I can't stress enough that a forum of pet owners is no substitute for an avian vet. Understand that there are so many things it can be, that other pet owners cannot positively diagnose and prescribe a treatment.

Good luck with your parents, and _PLEASE_ keep us posted!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please ask your parents to read all of the information included in thread and the attached links themselves.

Having a pet of any sort - no matter what that pet cost, means you've taken the responsibility of ensuring that animal has the very best life possible. 
The animal's health, emotional well-being and life itself is all in your hands.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the best practices in care for budgies' optimal health and well-being.

Diet, proper perches, a large cage and safe toys are all part of ensuring your budgie has a good life.
It is most important that anytime your budgie is ill or injured, it receives the professional care it needs.

Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340418-pressure-sores.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

Avian First Aid

Please do what is necessary to ensure this budgie receives the proper diagnosis and treatment plan outlined by a professional.

If you are unwilling or unable to care for an animal in the manner it deserves, then please rehome that pet to someone who has the financial means and willingness to give the pet a safe and loving home.*


----------

